# Serverprogramm zugänglich machen



## Guest (7. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende allgemeine Frage:
Ich habe eine Client-Server Kommunikation. Der Client schickt dem Server zwei Zahlen, dieser addiert sie
und schickt das Ergebnis zurück (einfaches Beispiel zum Test). Dies funktioniert auch bei zwei miteinander
verbundenen PCs.

Nun möchte ich das Serverprogramm auf einem FTP-Server im Internet ausführen, sodass man von überall
im Netz darauf zugreifen kann. Wie ist dies möglich?
Also wie kann ich ein Java Programm auf einem einfachen Server ausführen lassen?


----------



## Angel4585 (7. Okt 2007)

das geht nur mit vservern oder Managed servern, mit einfachem Webspace geht das glaube ich nciht ausser du fragst deinen Hoster..


----------



## HoaX (7. Okt 2007)

ein ftp-server führt keine externen anwendungen aus. also geht das nicht. du musst dein programm dort irgendwie starten können ...



			
				Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das geht nur mit vservern oder Managed servern,


und wieso nicht mit ganz normalen servern auf die man so zugriff hat?


----------



## Angel4585 (8. Okt 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit einfachem Webspace geht das glaube ich nciht *ausser du fragst deinen Hoster..*



solltest meine Sätze mal zuende lesen 

ich denke das mit dem cgi/bin Verzeichnis war was anderes oder?
Also müsste man den Hoster fragen ob der das Programm ausführen lässt. Ich als Hoster würde das aber nicht machen wenn ich den Entwickler nicht genau kenne.


----------

